# Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!



## missginius (26. Juli 2008)

Guten morgen, ich bedanke mich schon mal, denn die Leute die das hier lesen wollen mir ja (hoffentlich) helfen.
Hier mein Problem: wir haben einen ziemlich neuen 500l Teich und meine Eltern haben mir erlaubt ein paar Fische reinzusetzen... der Teich hat ein paar Pflanzen, 2 Seerosen glaub ich, und so seltsame Pflanzen die bloß rumschwimmen. Fische sind jetzt 5 Stück, 4 (mit Beratung!!!!) beim Gartencenter in unserem Dorf gekauft, ein großer goldroter - weißgefleckter __ Goldfisch, umgefähr 7 cm, 2 1 - 2 cm große Goldfischchen und eine blaue Orphe ( die uns übrings als Schubunkin verkauft wurde...), dann haben wir noch aus dem RIESIGEN Schwimmteich unserer Nachbarn irgendeinen __ Barsch   (5 cm) und einen __ Teichfrosch... das war gestern Abend und alles war richtig gut... die haben sich alle prima verstanden sind rumgeflitzt durch den Teich und haben alle möglichen kleinen Pertikelchen im Teich gefuttert... also so was von den Bäumen fällt. Achso in dem Teich haben wir außerdem noch einen kleinen Elefanten aus dem Wasser sprudelt, das Wasser kommt  aus dem Teich. 
Bloß heute morgen, nachdem ich sowieso die ganze Nacht Angst um meine kleinen hatte, war das Wasser unheimlich trüb, der Frosch saß auf einem Wasserrosenblatt und den großen Goldfisch konnte man einmal erkennen, aber sonst hab ich noch keine Fische gesehen... was ist passiert?? Haben wir irgendwas nicht beachtet? Ich hab ganz oft von einem Filter gelesen, brauch ich den noch? Was kann ich machen? Muss ich die Fische retten? Ich hab ganz doll Angst... bitte helft mir! Danke, danke, danke.
Gini


----------



## katja (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte hekfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

hallo gini :willkommen im forum!

puuhh, ich denke, da ist einiges nicht so gelaufen, wie es sollte..... :? 

also:

1. gehören in einen so kleinen teich gar keine fische!!! da sie kaum eine chance haben werden den winter zu überstehen, weil sie noch ordentlich wachsen werden, weil das wasser in so einem kleinen teich sehr warm werden kann und und und.....

2. habt ihr die fische vermutlich viel zu früh eingesetzt

3. nur seerosen und ein paar schwimmpflanzen sind viiiel zu wenig. wer soll den algen die nahrung wegnehmen?

4. ist das, was du beschreibst wahrscheinlich die sogenannte "algenblüte" aus oben genanntem grund

5. würde ich an deiner stelle mal ganz schnell nach "nitritpeak" hier im forum suchen........

6. ist bei fischbesatz ein filter meistens ratsam!


lese dich hier mal durch, du findest x-problemteiche, die ähnlich groß sind wie deiner!

die suchfunktion ist oben auf der seite im kopf gelb markiert, da kannst du die stichwörter eingeben und erhältst eine menge infos! 

halt uns auf dem laufenden, was los ist ja? und zeig doch mal ein paar fotos vom teich und so!


----------



## missginius (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte hekfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

werd ich machen DANKESCHÖN!!!! Ich hab schon gemerkt, dass wir da wohl Mist gemacht haben... Meinst du ich sollte die Fische wieder rausnehmen und vll jemandem mit einem größeren Teich geben? Ich meine ich möchte nicht, dass die Fische sterben, das möchten wir alle nicht, obwohl wir die Fische erst seit gestern Nachmittag haben, sind sie uns schon ziemlich ans Herz gewachsen, die sind ja echt drollig die Tierchen ^^... also wenn sich die Tiere wirklich quälen, dann ist es wohl besser, sie wo anders unter zu bringen. Für den Winter wollten wir sie in unserem Keller überwintern. Es tut mir auch furchbar leid, wegen der Fische. Wir haben den Teich daher, wo wir auch die Fische herhaben und sie hatten uns gesagt, kein Problem, alle Fische die hier verkauft werden, können in den Teich gesetzt werden, bloß nicht so viele... sie verkaufen übrings auch Kois dort und Sterlets, da wir keine Ahnung hatten, haben wir das so hingenommen. Übrings haben wir auch Fischpellets gekauft, für alle Teichfische geeignet, 4 hab ich davon reingeworfen gestern, sie wurden aber nicht gefressen. 
Die Fische tun mir jetzt wahnsinnig leid.
Gini


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo Gini, 

Herzlich willkommen im Forum. Katja hat im Prinzip das wesentliche bereits geschrieben. 

Als Sofortmaßnahme würde ich Dir raten:
- großzuegige Teilwasserwechsel (also einmal pro Woche 100 - 150 liter ablassen und durch frisches Trinkwasser ersetzen.
- schau Dich nach einem neuen zu Hause für Deine Fische um (aber nicht in der Natur aussetzen) 
- setz mehr Pflanzen in den Teich (welche, das wissen andere Leute hier besser als ich).

Du wirst staunen, was sich dann am Teich auch ohne Fische für Leben entwickelt und zu beobachten ist. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## missginius (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hier sind die Bilder. Der Teich kann doch nicht zu klein sein für Goldfische, die nicht größer als 3 cm werden. Algen können sich doch nicht so plötzlich übernacht bilden oder? Der Teich steht auch schon seid mehreren Wochen bestimmt 1 - 2 Monate, trüb ist er ja erst geworden, seitdem die Fische drin sind. 
LG
Gini


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Gini, 

wenn der Teich ein Aquarium wäre, dann würde das sehr gut gehen in der Größe. 
Bei so kleinen Teichen wirken sich aber Umwelteinflüsse sehr stark aus (z.B. Temperaturschwankungen Tag/Nacht - das bedeutet für die Fische Stress und führt über kurz oder lang zu den ersten Krankheiten.
Das das ganze auch noch ungefiltert und viel zu wenig bepflanzt ist macht die Sache noch schlimmer und die Probleme werden schneller auftauchen als in einem kleinen hochtechnisierten Teich.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## katja (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

nochmal hallo!



			
				missginius schrieb:
			
		

> für Goldfische, die nicht größer als 3 cm werden




 wer hat dir das denn erzählt??? goldfische können wirklich richtig groß werden!
und sie passen sich *NICHT* der teichgröße an, falls dir das jemand erzählen will....

wenn es seit fischeinsatz trüb geworden ist, liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die fische dreck aufgewirbelt haben. habt ihr am grund sand oder so?

nix desto trotz, tu am besten das, was wolf schon geschrieben hat.

ich habe selbst ein becken mit ca. 400 l. OHNE FISCHE!   innerhalb kürzester zeit fanden sich von selbst __ libellen, libellenlarven, wasserkäfer etc. ein.


----------



## missginius (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Was bewirkt ein Filter?


----------



## jojo1975 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo Gini,

Erstmal willkommen hier im Forum,  

Ich denke dass die Wassetrübung bei Dir durch die Aufwirbelung des Bodengrundes durch die gründelnden Fische kommt. Hier kann ein Filter helfen indem er diese Partikel aus dem Wasser entfernt.

Dies ändert aber leider nichts an der Tatsache dass der Teich etwas zu klein für Fische ist und diese vor allem durch Temperaturschwankungen, Sauerstoffmangel im Sommer und Eis im Winter relativ schnell über den Jordan wandern werden ....  

Gruß aus Luxemburg,
Alex


----------



## Dodi (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo Gini,

auch von mir noch :willkommen hier im Forum.

Schön, dass Du Dir Gedanken um die Fische machst - besser wäre natürlich, dies zu tun, bevor sie in den Teich gekommen wären.
Aber noch kann man ja etwas ändern.

Goldfische können locker 20 - 30 cm groß werden - sie sind also nicht der richtige Besatz für Deinen Teich, der übrigens besser ohne Fische sein sollte. Du wirst sehen, dass sich auch ohne Fische genug Leben im Teich ansiedelt.

Zum Thema Filter lies Dir bitte dieses Thema mal durch. Ich denke, das wird Deine Frage, was ein Filter bewirkt, beantworten.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

hi, also ich würde dir raten, die fische abzugeben, und danach Wasserpflanzen zu kaufen, die du in die Randzone setzen kannst, und zwar so, dass der komplette äußere Ring komplett bepflanzt ist, entweder in Pflanzkörben, oder in Sand, den du in dem ring einbringst, dann würde ich alles wasser herauspumpen, und die pflanzen einbringen, und dann neues wasser hereinlassen, 500Liter sind ja nicht die welt!

jetzt etwas was hier keiner gerne hört!
Mein opa hat nen 400 Liter becken, und den seid 6 Jahren mit 6 Goldfischen am laufen, die goldis werden nicht größer als 7cm, die sind seid 4 Jahren nicht mehr gewachsen, er hat nen druckfilter dran der für teiche bis 2000Liter ist also 1000L mit fischbesatz, und den fischen geht es scheinbar sehr gut!

Also wenn du die obersten punkte gemacht hast, dann würde ich mal einige Monate warten (3-4) da dann aber schon winter ist würde ich bis nach dem Winter warten, und dann kannst du ja immer noch kleine fische einsetzen, die auch nicht größer als 5-6cm werden, ich weiss jetzt nicht wie viel wasser __ moderlieschen benötigen, da können dir andere mehr drüber sagen!

Aber bevor Fische eingesetzt werden, muss ein filter angeschlossen werden am besten ist auf jeden fall ein außenfilter, und nicht der schwammfilter von einem wasserspiel! und der muss auch ein paar wochen laufen vor dem Fischbesatz!

Gruß Paddy


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Liebe Gini,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen, dass und was bei Dir schief gelaufen ist, wurde ja schon gesagt. 

Ich möchte Dich nur bitten, den letzten Beitrag von Paddy bis auf den ersten Absatz 


			
				Xpaddy1986X schrieb:
			
		

> hi, also ich würde dir raten, die fische abzugeben, und danach Wasserpflanzen zu kaufen, die du in die Randzone setzen kannst, und zwar so, dass der komplette äußere Ring komplett bepflanzt ist, entweder in Pflanzkörben, oder in Sand, den du in dem ring einbringst, dann würde ich alles wasser herauspumpen, und die pflanzen einbringen, und dann neues wasser hereinlassen, 500Liter sind ja nicht die welt!



zu ignorieren - im Sinne der Fische. Danke.

Liebe Grüße 
Christine

***



			
				Xpaddy1986X schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt etwas was hier keiner gerne hört!
> Mein opa hat nen 400 Liter becken, und den seid 6 Jahren mit 6 Goldfischen am laufen, die goldis werden nicht größer als 7cm, die sind seid 4 Jahren nicht mehr gewachsen, er hat nen druckfilter dran der für teiche bis 2000Liter ist also 1000L mit fischbesatz, und den fischen geht es scheinbar sehr gut!



Hallo Paddy,

in meinen Augen propagierst Du hier grad Tierquälerei - Du hast Glück, dass ich kein Mod bin, sonst hättest Du jetzt eine Verwarnung!

Wenn die Fische bei Deinem Opa nicht mehr wachsen, heißt das nicht, dass sie sich so klein wohl  fühlen, sondern dass sie kleine Krüppel sind. 

Ich denke, wir hatten das Thema schon mal.

Mit unfreundlichen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## missginius (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo
ich möchte mal darauf hinweisen, dass es tatsächlich eine Art __ Goldfisch gibt, die nicht größer als ca. 5 cm werden.... offensichtlich, seid ihr auch nicht so die großen Experten und habt mir größtenteils Verwirrung pur gebracht... (nicht alle müssen sich hier angesprochen fühlen), darauf wollte ich einfach mal hinweisen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Wenn wir vom __ Goldfisch reden, dann meinen wir im Normalfall den Carassius auratus auratus und nicht irgendwelche besonderen Zuchtformen. Wenn Du uns schon so nett auf die kleinwüchsige Züchtung hinweist, dann sag doch auch mal welche Züchtung Du dann meinst. 

Danke 
Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Ach so ... als kleine Ergänzung noch, letztendlich hat es nicht viel mit der endgültigen Größe zu tun. Fakt ist, um so kleiner ein Teich ist, umso mehr ist er stark schwankenden Umwelteinflüssen ausgesetzt.
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell sich so ein 500 liter Teich nach einem heissen Tag wie heute durch einen Gweitterguss um etliche Grad abkühlen kann. 
Diese schwankenden Temperaturen bedeuten für Fische immer Stress... gestresste Fische sind anfälliger gegenüber Krankheiten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo,


			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so ... als kleine Ergänzung noch, letztendlich hat es nicht viel mit der endgültigen Größe zu tun. Fakt ist, um so kleiner ein Teich ist, umso mehr ist er stark schwankenden Umwelteinflüssen ausgesetzt.
> Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell sich so ein 500 liter Teich nach einem heissen Tag wie heute durch einen Gweitterguss um etliche Grad abkühlen kann.


 da muss ich Wolf beipflichten, selbst mein "kleiner" Teich ist letzte Woche bei einem Gewitterguss (12l in 15min) um 2°C abgekühlt. Der Regen muss eiskalt gewesen sein ...
So ein Teich mit 500l wäre wohl um ein vielfaches in der Temperatur in so kurzer Zeit gefallen.

Axel


----------



## jochen (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hi Gini,



			
				missginius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ich möchte mal darauf hinweisen, dass es tatsächlich eine Art __ Goldfisch gibt, die nicht größer als ca. 5 cm werden....



hast du dazu irgendwelche Quellen oder Links die du hier einstellen kannst,
solche Sachen interessieren mich immer.


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

hallo

alsooooooo
ich hab mich nu doll und döselig gesucht und absolut keine zwergform des __ goldfisch gefunden.
endgröße bei normalem körperbau bis 30 cm.
bestimmte zuchtformen bleiben kleiner aber mit 5 cm ist da nix 
vielleicht habe ich ja was übersehen,-deshalb missginius



> Hallo
> ich möchte mal darauf hinweisen, dass es tatsächlich eine Art Goldfisch gibt, die nicht größer als ca. 5 cm werden....



sei doch so lieb und zeige mir eine seite, wo diese zwergform beschrieben ist.
sofern du mit *eine art* nicht einen reinen aquariumfisch meinst

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## missginius (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

So ich hoffe ihr könnt das verstehen
Da steht auch drauf, dass kleine Teiche gut sind, auch für die o815 __ Goldfisch

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfish#In_ponds

Und kommt ja nicht damit, dass Wikipedia unglaubwürdig ist


----------



## Fischnanny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Leider ist mein Englisch nicht so gut, was heisst dass denn in Deutsch?
Was macht dein Teich eigentlich, ist er immer noch so trüb?
Viele Grüße von Andrea


----------



## Dodi (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo Gini,

in dem von Dir verlinkten Beitrag von Wiki steht zwar, dass sie auch in kleineren Teichen gehalten werden können, aber auch, dass Teiche eine Mindesttiefe von 80 cm haben sollten, damit die Fische überhaupt überwintern können. 

Man achte auf den Hinweis bei Wiki, dass Goldfische max. 59 cm und 4,5 kg schwer werden können! Einige jedoch auch nur die Hälfte, was jedoch auch ganz schön beachtlich ist.

Bist Du immer noch der Meinung, dass Dein kleines Becken mit 500 l und einer max. Tiefe von 40 cm richtig ist, um dort Fische halten zu können?


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Servus Gini

Misch mich ungern in so Debatten ein wo ich auch noch nicht wirklich Ahnung von Fischhaltung habe  , aber in Wiki steht auch dieser Satz:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unbedingt erforderlich für die Überwinterung ist eine ausreichende Teichtiefe von mindestens 80 bis 100cm.


Quelle


			
				Gini schrieb:
			
		

> Und kommt ja nicht damit, dass Wikipedia unglaubwürdig ist



Dodi, war wieder einmal schneller


----------



## Dodi (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

 Helmut,

zwei Seelen, ein Gedanke! 

Ich habe hier allerdings den Eindruck, Gini will sich nicht helfen lassen, sondern ihr eigenes "Ding" durchziehen...


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Ich find auf der Seite nichts, was zu Deiner Aussage: - Es gäbe Goldfische die nur 5 cm groß werden - passt. Reichst Du das noch nach ?  

Im übrigen wird Wikipedia auch "nur" von Usern gemacht, wie dieses Forum auch. JEDE Aussage, ob hier im Forum, bei wikipedia und auch anderswo sollte man auf den Wahrheitsgehalt prüfen. 
An dem Beitrag entdecke ich allerdings in der Tat nichts falsches. 
Selbst wenn ein __ Goldfisch in so einem 500 liter Teich jahrelang überleben kann (oder sagen wir mal : durchkommt) , so ist dies trotzdem keine ideale Haltungsbedingung. Und das man so einen Fisch auch in kleinen Teichen halten kann ist schon klar, nur ist 100 / 1000 / oder 10000 liter klein ? 

Wolf 




Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Fischnanny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo Wuzzel,
apropo Fische in kleinem Teich:  Sind deine Goldfische immer noch in deinem kleinen Aquarium untergebracht? Dein Teichbau zieht sich ja immerhin ganz schön lange hin............
Gruss Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Hallo Andrea, 
einige wenige kleine ja, die meisten großen hab ich verschenkt. 
Allerdings scheinst Du irgendeine Falschinformation zu haben, in meinem kleinen Aquarium halte ich Guppys, ein paar Neonsalmler und Marmorpanzerwelse, das große Becken wird wohl bis zur nächsten Saison noch  das zu Hause für die Goldfische bleiben, es sei denn es findet sich auf die schnelle ein Sponsor  
Mit der Situation bin ich selber zwar nicht 100% zufrieden, aber was ich nicht ändern kann muss ich so hinnehmen. Trotzdem denk ich das mein Teichbau und meine Aquarien in diesem Thread hier nicht weiter erörtert werden müssen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Uli (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andrea,
> einige wenige kleine ja, die meisten großen hab ich verschenkt.
> Allerdings scheinst Du irgendeine Falschinformation zu haben, in meinem kleinen Aquarium halte ich Guppys, ein paar Neonsalmler und Marmorpanzerwelse, das große Becken wird wohl bis zur nächsten Saison noch  das zu Hause für die Goldfische bleiben, es sei denn es findet sich auf die schnelle ein Sponsor
> Mit der Situation bin ich selber zwar nicht 100% zufrieden, aber was ich nicht ändern kann muss ich so hinnehmen. Trotzdem denk ich das mein Teichbau und meine Aquarien in diesem Thread hier nicht weiter erörtert werden müssen.



hallo wolf,
gibt es da einen thread wo man darüber lesen und schreiben kann ?
gruß uli


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Uli , 
keine Ahnung was Du ueber meine Fische diskutieren möchtest, aber mach doch ggf. nen passenden Thread auf. 
Zu meinem Teichumbau gibts nen Thread (siehe mein Profil / von Wuzzel erstellte Themen) 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Uli (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Uli ,
> keine Ahnung was Du ueber meine Fische diskutieren möchtest, aber mach doch ggf. nen passenden Thread auf.
> Zu meinem Teichumbau gibts nen Thread (siehe mein Profil / von Wuzzel erstellte Themen)
> 
> ...


hallo wolf,
warum sollte ich ein thema ueber deine fische aufmachen?ich dachte nur das ein thema vorhanden wäre weil die fischnanny so gut über deine goldfische in dem aquarium bescheid wußte.
gruß uli


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Servus Uli, Andrea und Wolf

Nachdem es ja nicht zum Thema gehört  bitte per PN oder Mail ausmachen.

Danke für Euer Verständnis und wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

hallo missginius



> Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!



diesen hilferuf hast du ans forum gerichtet.

wirklich ratschläge willst du aber nun auch nicht.... 
wie hättest du denn gern geholfen?? maldummfrag*?

hier geben leute ratschläge und informationen, die *plan* von der sache haben .
wenn du alles so gut weißt und dich auskennst,-dann versteh ich deinen hilferuf nicht wirklich...
im übrigen warte ich noch immer darauf von dir information zu bekommen, wo es zwerggoldfische mit 5 cm erwachsenengröße gibt. und wir reden hier nicht von krüppelwuchs weil die bedingungen nicht passen...!

gruß ulla


----------



## missginius (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

Ich frag mich wie groß die Fische in ein paar Monaten sind... oO außerdem habe ich betont, dass wir die Fische DRINNEN ÜBERWINTERN!!!!! Und zwar nicht im Gefrierfach


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bitte bitte bitte helfen, neuer kleiner Teich und Bewohner in Not!!!*

PLONK 

ohne Worte 
Wolf

P.S. Du hattest das Forum um Hilfe gebeten, das Forum hatte einige Rückfragen zu Deinen Aussagen. 
Die Höflichkeit würde gebieten diese Fragen dann auch zu beantworten. 
Danke !


----------

